# Ruby Greens to be super shy?



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a colony of Ruby Green Haps, and they Never come out unless Im sitting on my bed or my floor. If I stand up to watch the tank they zoom behind the rocks. If I put food in, they wont come out to eat till I get away from the tank. any ideas to help them not be so shy? its been a couple weeks now, I thought they would be used to me by now. Thanks a bunch.

-Matt


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

I experienced the same thing for about 6 weeks, i gave them loads of cover including rocks,pots and plastic plants. At the time i had some young acei and rockkribensis growing on and added these to the mix.
Eventually they settled but were always on the shy side. Plenty of cover and some smaller non aggressive tank mates to act as dithers will hel.
good luck
:thumb:


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

how big is your tank and how many fish are in there. the less fish you have the more they hide. try adding some yellow labs in there.


----------

